# Siempre los mismos finales de ciclo lectivo



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 14, 2019)

Estaba leyendo algunos temas en el (viejo) F29 y encontre que siempre se repite el mismo patron: "se acaba el año y los estudiantes no cargan NPI de la materia asi que se anotan en el FdeE para ver si les resuelven la tarea y - por supuesto - los mods los sacan corriendo.
Y cuando veo el mismo patron me pregunto: "se puede ser tan rata de no tener idea y venir a pedir que los salven de hundirse??"
Se supone que estos tios y tias estan estudiando para ganarse la vida con esas carreras y aun así llegan desvergonzadamente a que alguien resuelva su trabajo y ellos se lo roben 
Sinceramente, ya me da asco que esas personas salgan a la calle a resolver mis problemas...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 15, 2019)

*! Exacto ¡*

No se con que recursos contabas durante tu carrera, pero seguramente eran muchísimo menos que ahora, así y todo te recibiste.

En mi caso, sin computadora, *sin internet,* con calculadoras que devoraban las baterías en un par de horas, y en un principio solo regla de cálculo, teniendo que ir en colectivo a revolver bibliotecas de todos colores para encontrar material y cuando digo "Revolver" es perfectamente literal.

Ahora veo que ingresan al foro a pedir el diseño de un contador/sumador/divisor pedorro esto hace hervir mi semen provocando inflamación testicular.
Acaso ¿ No tienen orgullo de lo que estudian ?
Si no poseen vocación para esta carrera, ¿ Para que la hacen ?

Mejor me callo, son las 06:30 AM y es demasiado temprano como para que comience a calentarme


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 15, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No se con que recursos contabas durante tu carrera, pero seguramente eran muchísimo menos que ahora, así y todo te recibiste.
> 
> En mi caso, sin computadora, *sin internet,* con calculadoras que devoraban las baterías en un par de horas, y en un principio solo regla de cálculo, teniendo que ir en colectivo a revolver bibliotecas de todos colores para encontrar material y cuando digo "Revolver" es perfectamente literal.


Tal cual!!!!
Internet no existía...y en mi provincia tampoco existían muchas fuentes de información útiles, así que terminaba dejando el DNI en la casa de electrónica para que me prestaran un manual (que era cariiiiiiiisimoooooo) para fotocopiar y estudiar en inglés, por que tampoco existía el traductor de Google.
En sistemas digitales, el único libro valioso era propiedad del profesor (QEPD)...aún recuerdo que se llamaba "Designing Logic Systems using State Machines". El lo había traducido en parte y el resto había que tragarlo en inglés...

Y a quien nos quejábamos...? A MONTOTO !!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 15, 2019)

Creo que lo peor es que todas esas tareas están resueltas y subidas a Internet , o sea que ni se toman el trabajo de buscarlas , que me las den hechas.

Yo había hecho un post de "me disfrazo de mujer para que algún incauto me resuelva la tarea" . . .  y desapareció !!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 15, 2019)

*Mensaje sugestivo típico, cualquiér similitud con la realidad es absolutamente intencional  :*

Buenos días, mi nombre es Lulu, estudio electrónica y soy una inocente virgen
¿ Quién será capas de ayudarme con mi proyecto ?
Mi profesor es malo, malo, malo, malo, me trata mal y no me quiere .
¿ Alguien que me quiera y me ayude ? 
Muchos besitos a todos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 15, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Tal cual!!!!
> Internet no existía...y en mi provincia tampoco existían muchas fuentes de información útiles, así que terminaba dejando el DNI en la casa de electrónica para que me prestaran un manual (que era cariiiiiiiisimoooooo) para fotocopiar y estudiar en inglés, por que tampoco existía el traductor de Google. . . . .


Yo estuve en los albores de la fotocopia, "Tóner líquido" una porquería de alto costo y resultado incierto.
Así que:_* ¡ Apuntes manuscritos !*_, y después tratar averiguar que caranchos quise escribir.

Hasta no hace mucho, digamos unos 3 añitos, tuve la idea de terminar la carrera, me faltarían unas 10 materias, esto motivado por la *facilidad que se cuenta actualmente en recursos, información, librerías y un largo Etc. y que NO existían en mi época de estudiante.*
Desistí porque ya no me reconocían las materias aprobadas y como esto sería solo a titulo de gusto personal desistí.

Creo que esto pone de claro manifiesto el porque de mi violenta reacción cuando aparece alguien a preguntar como hacer un comparador, un contador o cualquier otra cosa parecida

Ahora tienen a su alcance infinidad de recursos y no los aprovechan.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 15, 2019)

Me pasó lo mismo pero hace bastantes años , resultaba que después de dos años quedás libre y entonces debías dar el resto de los exámenes finales como libre , cuac.

Algo mejoraba si pedías el pase de Universidad . . .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 15, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Hasta no hace mucho, digamos unos 3 añitos, tuve la idea de terminar la carrera, me faltarían unas 10 materias,





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me pasó lo mismo pero hace bastantes años , resultaba que después de dos años quedás libre y entonces debías dar el resto de los exámenes finales como libre


Acá hicieron un plan de tres años durante el cual recibían a todos los que les faltaban algunas materias y les reconocían todo los cursado y aprobado. Creo que solo cursaban las materias que no habían regularizado, luego hacían el trabajo final y finalmente se recibían. Al final, el plan duró como seis años, pero lograron que terminaran y se recibieran (con diferentes grados de lucidez) muchos chicos/as que habían abandonado sus estudios en un estadío avanzado. De hecho, yo asesoré un tiempo al trabajo final de una chica (hoy señora mayor) que fué compañera de mi promoción hasta el último año y que luego, por cosas de la vida, tuvo que dejar de estudiar.


----------



## el_patriarca (Nov 15, 2019)

Siempre hay que verle el lado amable. Yo algún tiempo me dediqué a hacer prácticas para los que les valía la materia. easy money


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 15, 2019)

el_patriarca dijo:


> easy money


Ese es el punto 
Pero acá lo quieren gratis...


----------



## el_patriarca (Nov 15, 2019)

Más que gratis, EXIGEN. Eso es lo que me molesta. No me hago lío de que alguien diga "Será que alguien me puede hacer un contador que haga tal y cual"... se le dice que estudie esto y aquello. Sin ir lejos, hace como una hora alguien ha dicho "A ver si alguien se digna a hacerme este esquema".


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2019)

Pagué para que me hicieran el TFG y me estafaron: la arriesgada compra online de un trabajo de fin de carrera


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 28, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo estuve en los albores de la fotocopia, "Tóner líquido" una porquería de alto costo y resultado incierto.
> Así que:_* ¡ Apuntes manuscritos !*_, y después tratar averiguar que caranchos quise escribir.
> 
> Hasta no hace mucho, digamos unos 3 añitos, tuve la idea de terminar la carrera, me faltarían unas 10 materias, esto motivado por la *facilidad que se cuenta actualmente en recursos, información, librerías y un largo Etc. y que NO existían en mi época de estudiante.*
> ...



Como que en los tiempos que corren impera una extrema pereza junto con una extrema desverguenza .
Lo curioso es que a mayor facilidad de acceso a la información, pues mayor parece ser la pereza.


----------



## Emis (Nov 28, 2019)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Como que en los tiempos que corren impera una extrema pereza junto con una extrema desverguenza .
> Lo curioso es que a mayor facilidad de acceso a la información, pues mayor parece ser la pereza.





Exactamente por ahí viene el tema, la generación de un poco antes del 2000 y todo lo que sigue hasta el día de hoy, tienen un mal hábito( no digo que todos lo tengan ), buscan sus preguntas del colegio por internet, sea cual sea la pregunta, si vas al grado dónde se hizo la pregunta ( ¿porqué se camina hacia adelante y no hacia atrás?), Obtentras casi la misma respuesta en los alumnos, o sea con variaciones o directamente copiado de cómo lo encontraron. 

 Nada de andar pensando o analizando el porqué de las cosas...

Solo copiar y pegar.


Intenté hacerlo con el modo Fade out con PIC tipo lluvia de meteoritos pero no arroja el resultado exacto que yo quiero... 


No pido que se armen de paciencia porque ya es algo que sobrepasa los niveles de cualquier persona, pero si les toca resolver la tarea de un nuevo usuario registrado hace algunos minutos, el mínimo arancel deberá ser abonado en las oficinas de Fogonazo INC. Luego de recibido el pago se podrá dar ayuda, no así realizarle su deber.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 2, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡  Peligro  ! ! !*
​
 *¡ Estamos bajo ataque de estudiantes en finales !*  y que además se enojan fácilmente


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 2, 2019)

Vi que se les tacha el nombre


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 2, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Vi que se les tacha el nombre



Seep, justamente hicieron enojar al* Dr."Z" *


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 2, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Seep, justamente hicieron enojar al*Dr."Z"*


Y eso que fuí decente para contestar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 2, 2019)

Malo malo malo eres ♪♫ no se daña al estudiante  ♪♫


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 2, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y eso que fuí decente para contestar.


Seep, cada día me sorprendo mas contigo 

 ¿ Cambiaste la chaveta por una reforzada ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 2, 2019)

Una limadita mas de chaveta y lo proponemos de moderatroll MUAJAJAJA


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 2, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Cambiaste la chaveta por una reforzada ?


Sisi ...acero al cromo-vanadio.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Dic 3, 2019)

Y otra cosa que no para de sorprenderme: Cuando preguntan que libro se les recomendara para tal y tal materia, no me he encontrado uno que responda a mi recomendación de tomar el curso correspondiente gratuito ofrecido por prestigiosas universidades via MOOC. Lo que a mi me fascina de esos cursos es que se puede escoger uno cuyo estilo didáctico mas me gusta y tanto el profesor como los asistentes están disponibles 24x7 y repiten cualquier parte de su lectura ilimitadas veces hasta que lo capte. La ventaja de esas lecturas estar disponibles como videos y por lo general también hacen disponibles cualquier libro que se requiera igualmente de forma gratuita y legal!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 22, 2020)

Parcialmente pasada la temporada de registrarse en el foro para que le resuelvan los "homeworks" de la escuela o universidad y no tener que 
pensar nada, ahora se inagura la temporada del "_*no se un pomo de electronica pero me registro a ver si me solucionan mi problema y me ahorro de pagarle al técnico*_".
Yo ni me meto en esos temas, por que es completamente al peo intentar ayudar a quien no distingue un cable de un transistor y además tiene el tupé de decir "a mi me parece que es algo fácil".

Chaveta out again....


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Parcialmente pasada la temporada de registrarse en el foro para que le resuelvan los "homeworks" de la escuela o universidad y no tener que
> pensar nada, ahora se inagura la temporada del "_no se un pomo de electronica pero me registro a ver si me solucionan mi problema y me ahorro de pagarle al técnico_".
> Yo ni me meto en esos temas, por que es completamente al peo intentar ayudar a quien no distingue un cable de un transistor y además tiene el tupé de decir "a mi me parece que es algo fácil".
> 
> *Chaveta out again....*



¿ Cual ?, ¿ La reforzada ?

  ​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 22, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Cual ?, ¿ La reforzada ?
> 
> ​


        
Sisisi, esa misma...


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 18, 2020)

Ya recomenzamos y _*¡ Estamos a full !*_

Y además parece que este vienen con soberbia *¡ Sobrecargada !*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 18, 2020)

Se los advertí...
A esa "ingeniera" no le pido ni que instale un timbre....seguro que busca un foro donde le digan como hace para encontrar el pulsador...


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 18, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Se los advertí...
> A esa "ingeniera" no le pido ni que instale un timbre....seguro que busca un foro donde le digan como hace para encontrar el pulsador...


Puede que sea reiterativo, en mi estado de senilidad puede que ya lo haya comentado.

En mis muy lejanas épocas de estudiante, *me sentía orgulloso de lo que hacía*, así fuera un miserable filtro ese orgullo me llevaba a buscar, informarme, leer, *entender* y en consecuencia a aprender sobre el tema.

Ahora con la generosa disponibilidad de información que permite la WEB *ni leer quieren.*

Se quedan esperando que alguien *adivine*, porque el nivel de vagancia es tal que ni siquiera redactan correctamente la pregunta, lo que quieren hacer, se lo calcule, se lo explique y de ser posible le redacte el trabajo práctico citando las fuentes.
Y esto sazonado con un "Alto grado de soberbia" tipo _"Si no me vas a ayudar, ¿ Para que te metes ?_ 🤮
Además *¡ Denuncian ! *al *Dr"Z*" cuando con toda razón los manda a agarrar los libros


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 18, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Además *¡ Denuncian ! *al *Dr"Z*" cuando con toda razón los manda a agarrar los libros


Pero es que así soy yo...tengo CERO empatía con quienes no se la merecen (los otros dias tambien me bardeaba el salame "troll" ese que despues de romper la cabeza de Darkbytes con fallas esotéricas durante varios días se dió cuenta que la fuente de alimentacion funcionaba mal por que era "casera").


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 18, 2020)

Prepotente el Cacho , perdón , digo Lamirian  , dice que necesita ayuda , me vi tentado de preguntarle si necesitaba ayuda para estudiar ?
P.D.:



DOSMETROS dijo:


> futura iNGENIERA :



Escrito en "negarivo"


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 19, 2020)

Desgraciadamente ese suele ser el nivel por estos lares. 
Y no se me solivianten ahora los paisanos y tiren con dardo envenenado, pero es cierto, en este bendito país cuna de eminencias de mentes superdotadas, resulta que el nivel de inteligencia es mas bien bajo, la aspiración de la vida suele ser tener un puesto de trabajo muy (pero que muy) remunerado sin tener que hacer nada (tampoco saber) y al final de la jornada reunirse con otros iguales a consumir cervezas en cantidad y despotricar contra un señor que vive de dar patadas a un esférico.
Afortunadamente los que tienen ganas de estudiar y labrarse un buen futuro consiguen grandes logros.. pero para ello deben viajar lejos de su tierra por falta oportunidades.

Que se puede esperar de un país en el que se vive para y por el juego del balón ??
En un país en el que te preguntan ¿y si no te gusta el balonpié de que hablas? prueba de ignorancia y falta objetivos en jóvenes de veintitantos años.. 

No sé, igual me fui un pelín de tema (o no ), pero me indigna que me miren por encima del hombro aquellos que fueron elegidos a dedo, que no saben hacer la o con un canuto y para colmo terminan viviendo en un palacio (vaya usted a saber matando a quién). 
Moderenme por no saber ni gustarme el juego ese de dar patadas a un esférico (si es que alguien sabe que forma es esa).


Saludos.


----------



## el_patriarca (Abr 13, 2020)

Lo veo y no lo creo: estamos en cuarentena, tienen todo el tiempo del mundo para estudiar...

Siguen exigiendo


----------



## 1024 (Abr 14, 2020)

Hola, pareciera que es resultado de la inmediatez en la que ahora vivimos, es interesante el fenómeno sociológico ya que se observa que muchas (no todos) personas quieren tener conocimiento en este caso especifico de electricidad/electrónica pero no quieren sacrificar absolutamente nada, es decir todo aquel con conocimientos de "algo" tuvo en algún momento que hacer sacrificios (tiempo, esfuerzo, etc..) para obtener ese conocimiento, tan es así que la disciplina de ingeniería se a degradado con universidades que ofrecen ingenierías que simplemente por la base de conocimientos no lo deberían ser, así se observa que las personas ya no quieren "saber para ser", sino buscan "ser para tener" porque ahora mismo y desgraciadamente ya no se valora a las personas por lo que son sino por lo que tienen, pese a todo lo anterior hay algo positivo y esto es que ahora mas que nunca "El conocimiento es gratis pero no se regala".


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 14, 2020)

Mi viejo cuando empecé a chapucear me decía "tú cobra lo que tengas que cobrar y a quien sea, aunque sea la família, que a tí nadie te ha pagado los estudios" . . . . Yo luego utilicé la cabeza y mis estrategias pero eso es otro tema.

Ahora lo que hay es mucho devorador de tutoriales y vídeos de la web que en dos días "aprenden" lo que ha nosostros nos costó meses o años y creen que se pueden comer el mundo por haber reparado un aparato que hubiese ido a la basura. Y se ven capacitador para discutir y contradecir incluso a los ingenieros.


1024 dijo:


> porque ahora mismo y desgraciadamente ya no se valora a las personas por lo que son sino por lo que tienen,


Tuve un compañero de taller ( supongo tendría mi edad de ahora mas o menos, cuando yo tenía veinte y pocos), que me contaba que cuando el empezó los clientes le recibían como a alguien importante, que le ponían un platito con jamón y vino (que por aquél entonces pocos se lo podían permitir) y no ponían ninguna pega a nada y hoy sin embargo te tratan a patadas. . . . . . .. . . .
Nada mas entrar ya te está recriminando por tardar dos horas en llegar, te están avisando de que no piensan pagar mas de lo justo (para ellos claro) y te tratan como a una


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 28, 2020)

Y como si no fuese suficiente el inicio del ciclo lectivo, con esto de la pandemia aparecieron dos tipos de zombies:
1- Los que no tienen NPI de electrónica pero deben resolver los TP que les envían los docentes sin abrir un fucken libro.
2- Los que creen que pueden arreglar las cosas rotas de la casa antes de que la patrona los eche a degustar coronavirus a la calle y de repente saben cambiar componentes SMD pero te avisan "no tengo idea de electrónica".

Se puede ser tan "cara e' piedra"??

Por que no van a un foro de medicina a preguntar: "mi abuela tiene Alzheimer pero como estoy al p3d0 en cuarentena pensé que si le operaba el cerebro podía mejorar. Tengo serrucho y cuchillos de cocina...alguien me puede ayudar? Solo necesito que me digan donde cortar, por que con un video de youtube ya sé como sacarle la tapa de los sesos".

Dejame de joer ...


----------



## el_patriarca (Abr 28, 2020)

Ajajajj...

Yo agregaría un tipo más:

Los que, al saber que ampliaron la cuarentena un mes, quieren aprovechar de aprender electrónica y le entran directo a los amplificadores de 800w 😱

 o los shields Arduino + SIM + L298 😎


----------



## el_patriarca (Abr 30, 2020)

Alguien vio al estudiante necesitado? Me hizo reír


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 30, 2020)

el_patriarca dijo:


> Alguien vio al estudiante necesitado? Me hizo reír


Creo que lo pusieron en cuarentena en Moderacion...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 30, 2020)

*Estudiante en Apuros*


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 30, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Estudiante en Apuros*



​


----------



## el_patriarca (May 9, 2020)

De los creadores de El Estudiante en Apuros, y Ojo No se Nada de Esto, llega...

keyborad

El destructor de almas...   😱😱😱😫😫😩😩😩🤪🤪🤪


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 9, 2020)

Uste s un inoran t . esta escribido en turco !


----------



## el_patriarca (May 17, 2020)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/threads/alumnos-de-ingenier%C3%ADa-electr%C3%B3nica-buscan-ayuda.168674/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 17, 2020)

el_patriarca dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 190845
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/threads/alumnos-de-ingenier%C3%ADa-electr%C3%B3nica-buscan-ayuda.168674/


Es increíble lo cara de piedra que son estos chicos...


----------



## peperc (May 19, 2020)

no es siempre igual, no sera siempre igual.. todo cambia.. segun la epoca... 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3050771931647094


----------



## Bieraudio (May 19, 2020)

Mamita querida, el colmo de la caradurez y la vagancia. A mi lo que me* [Término innecesariamente vulgar para un foro técnico]* es que gente sin vocación ni ganas de aprender esté ocupando una plaza en la Universidad, sobre todo si es pública y se paga con los impuestos de todos !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 7, 2020)

Y como si esto fuera poco hoy llegó uno que *solo subió la foto del examen* y no escribió nada mas.
Pero eso no es todo!!! En el nombre del examen aparece Villanueva *PATRICIO JOSE* Guadalupe pero el nick de registro en el foro es *JACKELIN GTZ NV *!!!!!!
Solo le faltó agregar "si me ayudan a aprobar esta tarde aparezco en las teteras" 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣...se puede ser tan hdrmp???


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 7, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y como si esto fuera poco hoy llegó uno que *solo subió la foto del examen* y no escribió nada mas.
> Pero eso no es todo!!! En el nombre del examen aparece Villanueva *PATRICIO JOSE* Guadalupe pero el nick de registro en el foro es *[U]JACKELIN[/U] GTZ NV *!!!!!!
> Solo le faltó agregar "si me ayudan a aprobar esta tarde aparezco en las teteras" 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣...se puede ser tan hdrmp???


Obviamente que si  

*Edit:*
Estamos difamando *Dr."Z"* Patricio es el profe. 🤣😂😅

El vago/a no aparece entre los subtítulos


----------



## el_patriarca (Sep 14, 2020)

Hay alguien que consulta si lo más óptimo para controlar un motor es desconectarlo de la pared. Y volverlo a conectar.

Obviamente Usando Arduino


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 14, 2020)

Ahhhhhhhhhjjj....ya lo ví en moderación!!!!!!!!
Jajajajaja...le va a terminar poniendo un PWM a la mano que enchufa en la pared!!!
Que burro!!! Jajajaja


----------



## 1024 (Sep 14, 2020)

Hola, por ahi anda uno que quiere construir un T800, muy extraños sus planteamientos pero se ve animado, sin los conocimientos y la infraestructura adecuada le llevara años pero puede lograrlo.


----------



## el_patriarca (Sep 16, 2020)

Cuando estaba en la U recuerdo que en la materia de robótica el requisito era construir un brazo... y la materia aprobada automáticamente. Creerán que aunque parezca un regalo, la cantidad de aprobados era muy baja? Las condiciones eran:

No brazos prefabricados.
No servos ni PAP.
El día de la presentación, el docente te decía que le ordenes ir a una posición en el espacio y tu brazo debía llegar ahí sin incendiarse en el proceso. Si lo hacía, aprobado. Si no, pues 

Y es que todo el mundo quería hacer el T800 sin saber siquiera alimentar un motor! Le conectaban sin driver, y quemaban el arduino a la primera. Después quemaban el motor al ver que 5V no eran suficientes y le elevaban la tensión, ya que así se movía "más rápido" y con "más fuerza ". Luego destruían el brazo al no colocarle encoders ni finales de carrera y el brazo se movía a su antojo, rompiendo engranajes, cables y todo lo que encontraba a su paso.

No es por alardear, pero tengo el orgullo de que el docente me haya pedido esa vez que mi brazito se quede en el laboratorio para exhibición. Para decirles a las futuras generaciones qué es lo que mas o menos quería el docente que le traigan. Me rompí un semestre entero fabricándolo encerrado en mi cuarto, pero creo que esa felicidad y ese orgullo lo valen.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 26, 2020)

Otra cara-de-piedra que quiere aprobar un TP sin saber un pomo:


			https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/threads/oscilador-con-put-ayuda-no-me-dan-los-valores.170671/
		

Son unos HDP!!!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 27, 2020)

Es impresionante, no sé molestan en pasar "a limpio" las preguntas para que parezca una duda personal. 
Un día de estos pondrán la grabación del maestro pidiendo el ejercicio


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 27, 2020)

Y dice...en el título, "no me dan los valores". Valores de qué..si ni siquiera has intentado pensar como resolver el ejercicio.. vago de mi$@$&#


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 27, 2020)

Claro , el docente no le da los valores , cuec 🥳


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 30, 2020)

No se puede ser tan zo , desinteresado y c494r53 en todo el mundo :



			https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/threads/tarea-de-escuela.170720/#post-1329655
		


Aparte de repetir el esquema de la pobre y desconsolada niña virgen  te manda la foto al vezrre y c494t3 retorciendo el cuello , o bajala e invertila y hacele la traducción del catalán al Spanish . . .  menos mal que no lo moderé yo


----------



## el_patriarca (Sep 30, 2020)

ajajajjj


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No se puede ser tan zo , desinteresado y c494r53 en todo el mundo : . . . .



¡ Está claro que *SI *se puede !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 30, 2020)

*Opciones A y B

02)* Utiliza siempre títulos descriptivos, los títulos son para mostrar el tema a tratar, no para describir el problema . . Evita usar "Hola", "Ayuda por favor", "Urgente", "Auxilio", etc.

*02)* Utiliza siempre títulos descriptivos, los títulos son para mostrar el tema a tratar, no para escribir una biblia . . Evita usar "Hola", "Ayuda por favor", "Urgente", "Auxilio", etc.


----------



## el_patriarca (Oct 31, 2020)

Madre mía el del conector... 

Podrían abrir un hilo para la gente que se le arruina su tele y quiere arreglarla gratis con papel aluminio y aspirinas?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 16, 2020)

Salí un rato y cuando volví el tema ya había *naufragado. *El rato que lo estuve siguiendo llegué a pensar que era una broma.

Por motivos diversos yo no terminé mi carrera a la que le faltaba bastante poco, suficientemente poco como para que estuviera pensando incluso realizando mi proyecto final.

Estimo que si hubiera terminado y presentado algo como lo que se trató en el "Difunto" tema me hubiera convertido en el primer astronauta Argentino *sin nave espacial* impulsado solo por la patada en la parte posterior de mi humanidad que me hubieran dado.

No creo que sean muy distintos los requerimientos en otras universidades.

¿ Opiniones ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 16, 2020)

En la UNSJ te estrujan bastante con los trabajos finales y ninguno que yo recuerde ha sido "conectar un timbre" como el flaco este, aunque hay algunos mas fáciles que otros...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 16, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> En la UNSJ te estrujan bastante con los trabajos finales y ninguno que yo recuerde ha sido "conectar un timbre" como el flaco este, aunque hay algunos mas fáciles que otros...


Por supuesto, eso depende, a mi criterio de la trayectoria del sujeto, el criterio de la mesa, la bronca de la mesa y varios imponderables 

*¿ Pero una fuente ?* 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 16, 2020)

Claaaaro , tampoco haz leído bien ! . . .  Caramba 



Jose.Jame dijo:


> El trabajo no solo se basa en la alimentación phantom, esto es un bloque que adjunto a un desarrollo de ecualización analógica y control de volumen para una salida de auriculares.


 
Usar la Phantom para amplificador de auriculares . . .  todo un proyecto para la Técnica !


----------



## el_patriarca (Nov 17, 2020)

Por lo menos que le ponga Bluetooth


----------



## cyverlarva (Nov 28, 2020)

El problema no es solo de estudiantes. Tengo 45 años y egrese del industrial por el año 1993, a los 9 años queria ser electronico, me compraba las revistas lupin y armaba esos cacharros y me sentia increible. En mi casa no habia apuros economicos y los sabados mi viejo me tiraba unos pesos, la mitad era para ir a la galeria de las "computadoras"  al local de Realtime en Lomas de Zamora a comprar programas truchos para mi PC XT, me miraban como bicho raro quien es este pendex que en el año 1989 tenia una PC, y el resto era para ir a Radio Nakama a comprar componentes. Mi tio ya era ingeniero electronico y hablar con el era la gloria, yo hablaba y el me entendia. Mi otro tio era de los pesados de la radio, armaba emisoras de radio FM y Am truchas, y de vez en cuando me llevaba a radio El Mundo a ver.  Y la verdad era feliz, un dia el ingeniero me dijo que se tomaba el palo para EEUU, habia conseguido laburo en General Motors y llore como un nene. Antes de irse vino con una camioneta a mi casa y me regalo todos sus libros de electronica, manuales, su cementerio de componentes, herramientas, como lloré. Yo si bien sabia lo que me estaba regalando no entendia bien, cuando arranque el ciclo superior en el industrial me di cuenta, un dia me acuerdo que en mi tallercito del fondo de casa eramos 24, mis compañeros del curso y un profesor que venian a charlar y a buscar data en todo lo que me habia dejado mi tio. Habia que laburar para encontrar las cosas, me acuerdo de ir a Botaro para dejar el DNI y que pudieras sacar una fotocopia de los manuales que tenian. 
Hoy veo a mi hijo y lo quiero matar, le da paja solo googlear las cosas. Tener toda la info que quieras en tu celular y ni siquiera quieren leer. Mi hijo tiene una PC que vale como toda mi niñez y la semana pasada me llamo porque no sabia como formatear el disco!!!!! Yo con 11 años  me arreglaba la compu solo o le ponia una maceta encima y la usaba de mesita.
En mi laburo implemento normas de calidad, por lo que tenia que armar un sistema de gestion desde 0, sin presupuesto. Buscando alternativas encontre la suite de Google, no podia creer las herramientas de alto nivel que podes conseguir totalmente gratis , totalmente legales, herramientas como Google Sites, Google Datastudio, Meet, Forms, y Apps Script y con apoyar el upite en una silla y buscar en Youtube tener un profesor que te las explica GRATIS. Pero esta es una epoca de ignorancia, de analfabetismo por desuso, escucho como los pibes les hacen bullying a los que quieren estudiar, veo en mi laburo como desde las gerencias matan a los que realmente saben para felicitar a los que venden humo. 
En la ultima seleccion de personal el 40 % de los postulantes tenia problemas para interpretar preguntas simples. El 70 % tenia horrores ortograficos y problemas serios de redaccion. El examen lo paso el 60 % de los postulantes, cuando me mandaron los resultados del medico el 40 % tenia problemas de adicciones ( se imaginan que estamos hablando de un conductor que lleva 80 personas en un vehiculo) y si sientense y agarrense el 30 % tenia antecedentes penales pesados ( violacion, robo a mano armada, homicidio simple, trafico de drogas, abuso deshonesto)
Que viejo que me siento, parezco mi viejo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 29, 2020)

Con mis alumnos tengo, este año, un problema serio que aún no puedo dilucidar: todos los parciales de los ultimos 10 años tienen un grado de complejidad muy similar entre sí y está planificado que resuelvan completamente - revisión incluida - el ejercicio en 150 minutos. Históricamente ha funcionado a la perfección en evaluaciones presenciales y ha aprobado un número razonable en cada oportunidad.
Este año, que no hay control sobre los recursos a los que acceden mientras se desarrolla la evaluación, necesitan MUCHO mas tiempo (de un 15% a un 50%) y aún así no logra aprobar un número aceptable de alumnos.
Claramente, están invirtiendo tiempo en búsquedas en la web y consultas con terceros (eso es fácil saberlo) en lugar de apropiarse previamente de los conocimientos y aplicarlos luego durante la evaluación.
Ayer dimos una clase de consulta on-line y nadie respondió cuando les pregunté de donde sacaron las soluciones de cuarta que intentan aplicar, ni cuando les propuse una situación donde su idea era inaplicable, ni cuando les pregunté como distribuían el tiempo durante el desarrollo de la evaluación. El problema tiene algo de lo que comenta @cyverlarva y es que creen que sin estudiar ni practicar, accediendo a la web van a encontrar su problema resuelto....pero yo soy muy imaginativo para proponer problemas de diseño de software, y si cambio una pera por un durazno el problema es  90% diferente.
Ya los he retado y les he dicho como debe hacerse, les he dado y grabado 7 clases on-line explicando y aplicando la metodología de análisis y desarrollo que proponemos y enseñamos, les he dado los mismos ejercicios de las clases virtuales resueltos con el análisis detallado en un PDF....y ayer uno me dijo algo como "aaahhhh....entonces hay que ver lo que usted nos dió??" 

En fin....


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 29, 2020)

Sí, es una vergüenza que con la inteligencia y desparpajo que tienen, con lo rápido que encuentran lo que les interesa en la web, no pongan un pelín de esas energías en tratar de sacar el curso adelante. 😕
Mira que yo me esforcé, que llegué a dar el máximo los dos últimos años del egb (de ahí no pasé) y aún así tuvieron que casi regalarme el graduado por el interés y esfuerzo que hice. Mis pésimas memoria y retentiva son una gran zancadilla a cada momento y aún así conseguí trabajar durante años en lo que me gusta y aprender un poco cada día para seguir en la brecha.... Y luego ves esos descerebrados que no quieren mover un dedo para ser alguien el día de mañana y sin embargo la inteligencia se les desborda por las orejas cuando se reúnen en cuadrilla y son capaces de tener una conversacion seria en infinidad de temas.
Ya hubiéramos tenido nosotros la suerte de tener Internet para poder encontrar todo lo que buscábamos o no entendíamos.. 🙄😔


----------



## cyverlarva (Nov 29, 2020)

El problema precisamente es internet, si nosotros nos hubieramos criado con la red de redes seriamos tan o mas colgados que toda esta generacion. Nuestra generacion todavia cree que atesorar conocimientos es la solucion, conocer, aprender intentar consumir y guardar data. Esta generacion considera eso una perdida de tiempo, si total lo googleas y ahi esta. Siempre esta en el celu, en la compu, en la tablet. Esta ahi pero a nadie le interesa, mi hijo me dijo que tiene 2750 amigos en instagram, Steam y no se que mas. Le pregunte a cuantos conocia en persona y a uno solo Matias, su amigo de toda la vida, al resto nunca los vio. El cree que la amistad es eso, jugar un partido en fortnite y putearse por microfono. Nada mas. Es todo de mentira. Entonces si no hay ninguna presion, si no hay estimulo de nada, se quedan aletargados ahi, haciendo huevo.
Para que laburar si te haces youtuber y sos gardel, el Kun juega a los videos y hace guita, anda vos salame a laburar que yo quiero hacer esto. Y es dificil pelear con esto, con facebook, instagram y sus algoritmos. Estan todo el dia viendo la pantallita pero al cohete, sin producir nada. Para tomar 20 personas en mi laburo tenemos que entrevistar mas de 100, con suerte quedan 20, de los cuales rajan 12 por faltar, llegar tarde, y cuando los desvinculas y le decis que no tiene mas laburo, se rie, y le chupa un gobelin. Yo en la misma situacion me sentiria fatal. 
Pero como todo tiene un lado positivo, y el lado positivo es que los viejos nos cotizamos mejor, antes a los 40 no te tomaban en ningun lado, ahora si queres un tipo que se haga cargo de un proyecto de verdad y sepa manejar la presion, toma a un viejito. Si te mantenes capacitado y no tenes quilombos previsionales te cotizas muy bien.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 24, 2021)

cyverlarva dijo:


> El problema precisamente es internet, si nosotros nos hubieramos criado con la red de redes seriamos tan o mas colgados que toda esta generacion. Nuestra generacion todavia cree que atesorar conocimientos es la solucion, conocer, aprender intentar consumir y guardar data. Esta generacion considera eso una perdida de tiempo, si total lo googleas y ahi esta. Siempre esta en el celu, en la compu, en la tablet. Esta ahi pero a nadie le interesa, mi hijo me dijo que tiene 2750 amigos en instagram, Steam y no se que mas. Le pregunte a cuantos conocia en persona y a uno solo Matias, su amigo de toda la vida, al resto nunca los vio. El cree que la amistad es eso, jugar un partido en fortnite y putearse por microfono. Nada mas. Es todo de mentira. Entonces si no hay ninguna presion, si no hay estimulo de nada, se quedan aletargados ahi, haciendo huevo.
> Para que laburar si te haces youtuber y sos gardel, el Kun juega a los videos y hace guita, anda vos salame a laburar que yo quiero hacer esto. Y es dificil pelear con esto, con facebook, instagram y sus algoritmos. Estan todo el dia viendo la pantallita pero al cohete, sin producir nada. Para tomar 20 personas en mi laburo tenemos que entrevistar mas de 100, con suerte quedan 20, de los cuales rajan 12 por faltar, llegar tarde, y cuando los desvinculas y le decis que no tiene mas laburo, se rie, y le chupa un gobelin. Yo en la misma situacion me sentiria fatal.
> Pero como todo tiene un lado positivo, y el lado positivo es que los viejos nos cotizamos mejor, antes a los 40 no te tomaban en ningun lado, ahora si queres un tipo que se haga cargo de un proyecto de verdad y sepa manejar la presion, toma a un viejito. Si te mantenes capacitado y no tenes quilombos previsionales te cotizas muy bien.





Aunque la decada es diferente (y por ende, el mundo también), la frase final bien que me viene a la mente XD


----------



## aitopes (Dic 14, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ayer dimos una clase de consulta on-line y nadie respondió cuando les pregunté de donde sacaron las soluciones de cuarta que intentan aplicar, ni cuando les propuse una situación donde su idea era inaplicable, ni cuando les pregunté como distribuían el tiempo durante el desarrollo de la evaluación. El problema tiene algo de lo que comenta @cyverlarva y es que creen que sin estudiar ni practicar, accediendo a la web van a encontrar su problema resuelto....pero yo soy muy imaginativo para proponer problemas de diseño de software, y si cambio una pera por un durazno el problema es  90% diferente.
> Ya los he retado y les he dicho como debe hacerse, les he dado y grabado 7 clases on-line explicando y aplicando la metodología de análisis y desarrollo que proponemos y enseñamos, les he dado los mismos ejercicios de las clases virtuales resueltos con el análisis detallado en un PDF....y ayer uno me dijo algo como "aaahhhh....entonces hay que ver lo que usted nos dió??"
> 
> En fin....


Es normal.
Yo tengo todos mis apuntes en una web. Hace dos semanas que estamos en ese hermoso período que en el secundario se llama "intensificación de saberes"....Y todavía siguen apareciendo chicos que me preguntan por la url de la página de apuntes. Ergo, no entraron en todo el año.

En 2020 subi videos que armé específicos para algunos temas. Cortitos, no mas de 4 o 5 minutos. Tenia unos 100 alumnos, y los videos aún hoy no han superado las 40 o 50 visitas.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 29, 2021)

aitopes dijo:


> Tenia unos 100 alumnos, y los videos aún hoy no han superado las 40 o 50 visitas.


Y lo peor que esas visitas, es muy probable que sean de fuera del curso...

No habia visto éste tópico.

Les cuento, y creo que podrian indignarse mas aun.

Si me han leído, puede que en parte parezca que eh estudiado (de mi parte no lo creo, pero quizas alguno con pocos conocimientos si), la realidad es que todo empezó cuando era muy chiquito, con una pila grande (tipo D), y un cosito rojo chiquitito (diodo 1N4148, posiblemente), lo conecté y para mi sorpresa empezó a calentar.
Fue tanta la curiosidad que intenté volver a hacerlo, pero ya no calentó mas (habia muerto el pobre diodo).
Así, la curiosidad me fue llevando a mirar, leer y preguntar por todo.
Me regalaron un libro de estudio del año '58 mas o menos, sobre radios valvulares, es ahí donde descubrí y entendí el código de colores, y otros conceptos y símbolos.
En un momento, tambíen me regalaron un TV valvular, pero no funcionaba bien, asi que lo llevé al tecnico que vive a la vuelta de casa, y me ofreció ayudarlo para destapar equipos y demas, obvio acepté, yo unos 16 años, mas o menos.
Gracias al libro, comencé a tener mas idea de la electrónica, asi que mi jefe me puso a tratar de reparar equipos, obvio ya habia rescatado de la calle placas, y practicado (a modo hobby) desoldar y soldar.
También tenia el libro ECG y un programa que no recuerdo, y ese era nuestro "datasheet" de la época.
A los 18 me regalaron mi primer PC, y comencé a leer mas, investigar, etc ..
Ya pasado un par de años (estuve 8 años trabajando con él), aprendí muchisimo, incluso ya programaba PICs, realizaba placas y circuitos específicos, etc...
A todo ésto, y a lo que voy, es que NUNCA fui a estudiar una carrera sobre electrónica o electricidad, todo lo que sé es leyendo, preguntando, investigando, mirando, analizando, probando y quemando cosas....
Cuando me propuse estudiar, eran como 6 años de teoría, y el o los ultimos años eran la práctica, asi que desisti (odio estudiar).

Asi que basicamente eso, de los temas que sé o me mando a hacer es; electricidad, electronica, mecanica del automotor, musica, programacion (C++, PHP, Javascript, Java, y similares), paginas web, programas de PC y Android, etc, etc, etc...
Y todo sin ir a estudiar nada, solo estudiando por mi cuenta...
Y éstos hijoepwnx que lo quieren todo servido...

PD: La manada exige videos educativos de ustedes...


----------



## el_patriarca (Dic 16, 2022)

daddylux dijo:


> Buenas, y el estudio teorico como lo sacais?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 16, 2022)

Astudiando , infelí !


----------



## el_patriarca (Dic 16, 2022)

Eso no es viable. Los profesores no explican nada o explican muy mal. O directamente piden proyectos


----------



## hellfire4 (Dic 16, 2022)

el_patriarca dijo:


> Eso no es viable. Los profesores no explican nada o explican muy mal. O directamente piden proyectos


Pues gente así no merece ni ser llamado profesor.


----------



## el_patriarca (Dic 16, 2022)

Nah, es la premisa de todos los que llegán acá pidiendo un contador


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 16, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Pues gente así no merece ni ser llamado profesor.


Hombre... haberlos haylos. Conocí mas de uno (hijo de... la dictadura y de la democracia)...
Como los hay que se desviven por las fieras de dos patas que, se desviven por hacer la vida imposible al profe. 
Como los hay que sólo con entrar en clase generan un estado de bienestar y comprensión en todos los alumnos.
Y como los hay pobres de espíritu que por mucha vocación que tengan y mucho interés que pongan, terminan soltando unas lágrimas día sí día no.


----------

